# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 30)



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Howdy, This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....



*What is one of the coolest things made out of wood you have seen?*

Post up a pic or link if you can...


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 18, 2015)

Kaw-Liga was a wooden Indian

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 18, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's the coolest thing made of wood I've ever seen, but it's one of the coolest things I've seen lately. I showed it to my wife and said that I wanted one.

Well, now I'm tasked with trying to make two of them sometime - one for her phone and one for mine. I'm game for the challenge, but I'll be really surprised if I'm successful at it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 18, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I wouldn't say it's the coolest thing made of wood I've ever seen, but it's one of the coolest things I've seen lately. I showed it to my wife and said that I wanted one.
> 
> Well, now I'm tasked with trying to make two of them sometime - one for her phone and one for mine. I'm game for the challenge, but I'll be really surprised if I'm successful at it.
> 
> View attachment 83426


That is cool !


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 18, 2015)

I can't remember if it was posted here on WB or someting I saw online, but it was a masterfully made cabinet/hutch with all kinds of hidden drawers and compartments .


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 18, 2015)

My 1928 icebox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 18, 2015)

I have seen wooden bicycles and cars and motorcycles. Huge pipe organs in churches, the spruce goose airplane, beautiful boats made of wood. Building a wood boat is something that I always wanted to do. There is a boat called the boot legger that is just a dream of mine to do. But in reality a smaller out board boat is probably more within my reality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Building a wood boat is something that I always wanted to do.



Greg I have always wanted to build a 50's era runabout. As I stated in one of Marc's other QotW threads what got me interested in woodworking was helping my dad flip boats. Back in the early 70s when I first started helping him there were still plenty of those Chris Craft and other manufacturers' vintage boats still to be had. My dad never bought one of those to flip because he preferred to stick with smaller more simple boats so we could finish them faster and turn the dollar. But I got to see plenty of them in the boat hangers we frequented. 

I agree with Greg 50's era runabouts are the bomb. In fact, going back into the 30s through the 50s is the heyday for wooden boats. Lotta guys building them today too this one was built 5 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2015)

Most folks recognize the Chris Craft name, But there was many others too. Names like Hacker, Thompson, and Lyman. There's still a lot of old Lyman's running the great lakes around here. The other thing that's cool is now most of the original plans or reprints of them are available to people now. The boat I pictured above had a v-12 in it! Building these boats today you use epoxy resin and the boats will last forever and not leak. Damn these boats are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2015)

Some of the boats from the 20's and on were way before their time. Garwood- They would be fun. I have about a dozen books with great pictures of the boats from 20's-50's I love to look at them. we have a great wooden boat show about 30 miles from here once a year.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

It took me a while to find it because I couldn't remember the name of the boat or who made it until Greg mentioned Hacker, but I finally found it. The Thunderbird on Lake Tahoe is one of my favorites. It was built by Hacker Craft. Finished in 1939 and launched in 1940 it's 55' long and has twin Allison V-12' produces 2200 shaft HP. This is every man's dream boat.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

The man that owned the beer distributor that I worked for had a 50 foot mahogany ship that was just gorgeous. I don't have any pictures of it, I wish I did. It was a beautiful piece of work! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

Tony said:


> The man that owned the beer distributor that I worked for had a 50 foot mahogany ship that was just gorgeous. I don't have any pictures of it, I wish I did. It was a beautiful piece of work! Tony



He owned a 50 foot boat or yacht. 

I bet it was beautiful. If you google his name with the search term 'mahogany boat' etc. you might be surprised.


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He owned a 50 foot boat or yacht.
> 
> I bet it was beautiful. If you google his name with the search term 'mahogany boat' etc. you might be surprised.



Nope. His family must've scrubbed the Web after he passed away, there are only two results that come up with his name, and he was VERY powerful here and had his fingers in a lot of different things. Strange.... Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

Tony said:


> Nope. His family must've scrubbed the Web after he passed away...



They can only scrub the web over sites they controlled. Probably were not any pics of it posted on any of the yacht/marine/boat/nautical sites ever listed or they'd still be there. Bummer.


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> They can only scrub the web over sites they controlled. Probably were not any pics of it posted on any of the yacht/marine/boat/nautical sites ever listed or they'd still be there. Bummer.



I'll ask my dad, maybe he has some.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2015)

Do you remember the name of the boat? Might be able to find it that way.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I found it guys . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think I found it guys . . .
> 
> View attachment 83474



Hmmmm, wrong beer sorry!


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Do you remember the name of the boat? Might be able to find it that way.



I'm getting old Greg, I can't remember that either. I'm going to check with some of the people I worked with back then, hopefully somebody remembers. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have seen wooden bicycles and cars and motorcycles. Huge pipe organs in churches, the spruce goose airplane, beautiful boats made of wood. Building a wood boat is something that I always wanted to do. There is a boat called the boot legger that is just a dream of mine to do. But in reality a smaller out board boat is probably more within my reality.




Are you referring to this one? 
http://silodrome.com/baby-bootlegger/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think I found it guys . . .
> 
> View attachment 83474



I used to make wood models of those. I still have one or two still. I used AA & C sized rockets in mine though...and the Miss Bud was my inspiration for em..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2015)

@Kevin 





















I found em....a lil dusty, and one is broken, and the other is missing the fake model engine and seat, but I still have em...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Dude that is so freaking awesome. I wish I still had some of the balsa gliders I made in Japan I bet I made well over 100. They were quick to do though compared to your boats. Man those are awesome Marc thanks for showing us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 22, 2015)

The Vasa ... LINK to site with pix, LINK to the museum where it was reconstructed

In a nutshell: in the early 1620s the King of Sweden commissioned a warship (he was at war with Poland). It was built between 1626 and 1628, but was very top heavy once all the cannon were installed. It sank on it's maiden voyage. Ooops.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow! Nice ship!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

